# BYU adds SEC opponent to 2011 schedule.



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=14711

1. Ole Miss
2. Texas
3. Utah
4. University of Central Florida
5. Utah State*
6. Hawaii*
7. Oregon State
8. Louisiana Tech*
9. Idaho*
10. New Mexico State*
11. San Jose State*

BYU will have the toughest strength of schedule in the country three games into the season. Will it be another year like this year? I hope not! Then with Notre Dame and Georgia Tech on top of Utah, Texas, and Oregon State in 2012...Wow! Football fans in Utah (both teams!) are going to see some really fun football games over the next couple of years. Life is good. 8)

*WAC games are contracted, but the order of the games marked with an asterisk is not yet set.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Cougars... playing a real juggernaut of a schedule there.... sure you don't want to throw on Dixie and Southern Utah to add the tough teams in? :lol:

I realized this sounded harsh and I think I was kidding for the most part but it does strike me as interesting that although BYU couldn't have known that Texas and Ole Miss would be in the dumps, that they're on the schedule as good teams and probably the two toughest teams will be Utah and OSU next year. Thats honestly not going to do a whole lot for the SOS because it goes in the crapper after the first three.... Thats like Boise hoping they can hold on to a four spot while running a WAC schedule... and BYU is no BSU.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Forgive me if I'm wrong on this, but didn't they come up with this schedule since independence was declared 4 months ago? 

Honestly RR, what do you want from them? When schedules are made 5-6 years out, you expect them to schedule a Florida the year before they are to play? 

I realize that BYU is your school of choice to hate but you have to be at least a little rational, right . . . I hope?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Holmoe made it known that the first couple of years the independent scheduling was going to be tough to fill because of the fact that most schools have their schedules done so far in advance. As a Cougar fan, I'm actually pleased that the schedule turned out as well as it did under the circumstances. The home schedule will be kind of a yawner next year, but over time I believe it will get better.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Way to go Cougars... playing a real juggernaut of a schedule there.... sure you don't want to throw on Dixie and Southern Utah to add the tough teams in? :lol:


SUU's red field looks awesome, I support that idea too. I think that looks better than the smurf turf.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong on this, but didn't they come up with this schedule since independence was declared 4 months ago?
> 
> Honestly RR, what do you want from them? When schedules are made 5-6 years out, you expect them to schedule a Florida the year before they are to play?
> 
> I realize that BYU is your school of choice to hate but you have to be at least a little rational, right . . . I hope?


Honestly, thats why I'll cut them a little slack for scheduling teams that are crappy this year... there was no way for them to know that Ole Miss and Texas would be two of the weaker teams on their schedule. I'm sure they thought that would give them some credibility for playing "big schools" who were tougher... ouch, thats one hell of a backfire. :lol: Unless Texas turns it around, its definitely true that OSU and Utah will be the two best teams the Y plays all year.... thats pretty rational I'd say. 8)

Huge I agree with you about the red field. Honestly, I think with all the "new" uniforms and stuff that some teams are rockin now, more teams ought to have "team color" turf put in... that'd just b a cool addition to the stadiums and the college football atmosphere.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Honestly, thats why I'll cut them a little slack for scheduling teams that are crappy this year... there was no way for them to know that Ole Miss and Texas would be two of the weaker teams on their schedule. I'm sure they thought that would give them some credibility for playing "big schools" who were tougher... ouch, thats one hell of a backfire. :lol: Unless Texas turns it around, its definitely true that OSU and Utah will be the two best teams the Y plays all year.... thats pretty rational I'd say. 8)


If the games were scheduled in the last 4 months, and Ole Miss was scheduled this past week, of course BYU would know that at least Ole Miss isn't doing too well.

I think they are just scheduling as they are able. Texas has an open week and they want to play. Ole Miss has an open week and they want to play. Historically, those teams are pretty well respected, which I think is what they are looking for. I'm not so sure that they are that worried about strength of schedule next year. At this point, they are looking for games to play because most teams set next years schedule 5-6 years ago.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Ol Miss game because Boise State was suppossed to play them, but ESPN brokered to switch that to some kind of pre-season classic thingy, and so Ol Miss had the opening, and ESPN has BYU to offer up. Either way, I'll take a game against a down Ol Miss or down Texas, over ANY game against UNLV, New Mexico, CSU, Wyoming any day of the weak. 

I like the "non-conference" scheduling that BYU is getting. Down year or not, Texas is one of the better programs around and will show well. I like the games with several different conferences - Big-12, Pac-10, SEC, ACC, etc.... That is a great thing. What troubles me more are the contracted 6 freaking games with bad WAC teams. How long is that stupid thing going to last? The WAC is dropping considerably - as their best teams are all going to the MWC. And BYU is stuck with the bottom of the bottom-feeders. This contract with the WAC was the worst piece of this independent move. I'd take a game against Ol Miss over any WAC school.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Amen, GF! Even RR knows that Texas can reload about as quick as any team in the country with all the recruits they get. Their record this year has no bearing on what might come to pass next year. Ole Miss beats a crappy New Mexico any day of the week. I love the game with OSU and of course with Utah. UCF is one of those up-and-coming teams that gets a bunch of Florida speed. They might give the Cougars fits. The rest of the schedule is pretty crummy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Amen, GF! Even RR knows that Texas can reload about as quick as any team in the country with all the recruits they get. Their record this year has no bearing on what might come to pass next year. Ole Miss beats a crappy New Mexico any day of the week. I love the game with OSU and of course with Utah. UCF is one of those up-and-coming teams that gets a bunch of Florida speed. They might give the Cougars fits. The rest of the schedule is pretty crummy.


I agree with that.... hopefully Texas can reload or Mack Brown is going to die from apoplexy. :lol: I don't know that I've seen a coach call out his program as blatantly as the Texas coach so they better step up or I could see some folks losing scholarships over this. UCF will be one of those will they or won't they show up kinda teams... hopefully BYU gets them on a down week and I totally agree that Ole Miss is a better game than just about anything left in the WAC.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> What troubles me more are the contracted 6 freaking games with bad WAC teams. How long is that stupid thing going to last? The WAC is dropping considerably - as their best teams are all going to the MWC. And BYU is stuck with the bottom of the bottom-feeders. This contract with the WAC was the worst piece of this independent move.


I don't think the WAC heavy scheduling will continue beyond 2013. They need them to fill out their schedule for the first few years but once they get going I don't see them continuing to play such a WAC heavy schedule. Utah State and Hawaii are the only schools left in the WAC that BYU wants to play on a regular basis, and rumor has it Hawaii is looking to join the MWC in football only.


----------

